# funny little game that i like...



## cocob3an-xx (Jun 8, 2008)

right...

in this game, you have to finish the lyric of a song or a caption... but you have to make it funny...

e.g
old macdonald had a farm...
and he hated it 'cause it stank and retired early...

that kind of thing, but funnier (i'm not very funny x)


so...


im singing in the rain...


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 8, 2008)

...'cos my family won't let me sing in the shower anymore.


Hello darkness, my old friend...


----------



## BookStop (Jun 8, 2008)

...when I flip this switch you'll surely end.

...Every little thing she does is magic...


----------



## Constantine Opal (Jun 8, 2008)

Especially the bit where she pretends to fancy Paul Daniels... 


There she was, just a walkin' down the street.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 8, 2008)

pity her skirt was tucked into her knickers.

Oh give me a home where the buffalo roam.....


----------



## Pyan (Jun 9, 2008)

And the carpets need cleaning each da-ay....


If you go down to the woods today......


----------



## yngvi (Jun 9, 2008)

Watch out for the Ewoks (they're in a bad mood).

Cracklin' Rosie get on board...


----------



## Lioness (Jun 10, 2008)

And come and play poker with us.

...How can you see into my eyes...


----------



## The Ace (Jun 10, 2008)

When you've stuck a bag over my head.

Now the sun's shootin' high in the sky.....


----------



## Lioness (Jun 10, 2008)

And it's about to fall back down

You and me...we used to be...


----------



## yngvi (Jun 12, 2008)

...made from egg cartons.

Some enchanted evening...


----------



## Ursa major (Jun 12, 2008)

...you may eat a stranger.


Yesterday, all my troubles seemed so far away...


----------



## The Ace (Jun 12, 2008)

Then you turned up.

I watched the planes come in.......


----------



## Lioness (Jun 13, 2008)

I watched them hit the ground

Goodbye Norma Jean...


----------



## The Ace (Jun 13, 2008)

You owe three months' rent, you're out.

When I was younger, so much younger than today......


----------



## cocob3an-xx (Jun 14, 2008)

... i used to drink, do drugs and run away.

...how can i live without you?...


----------



## Lioness (Jun 14, 2008)

My lovely little life support machine...

...I climb the ladder of those black and white...


----------



## yngvi (Jun 14, 2008)

...Giant Pandas, they aren't too pleased.

Each day through my window I watch her as she passes by...


----------



## The Ace (Jun 15, 2008)

The police are at my door as we speak.

If you don't know me by now......


----------



## yngvi (Jun 15, 2008)

....Then there's no more birthday cards for you, mum.

Well she's walking, through the clouds....                       [Little Wing]


----------



## cocob3an-xx (Jun 22, 2008)

... i wasn't a grumpy old woman and actually liked other people.

I dreamed a dream in time gone by...


----------



## cocob3an-xx (Jun 26, 2008)

The Ace said:


> You owe three months' rent, you're out.
> 
> When I was younger, so much younger than today......



... i spread my wings and fly away (know it's a line from another song... but it fits!)




elvis isn't dead.
elvis isn't dead.
elvis isn't dead.
...................?


----------

